

This referendum is a fight between the Greeks and Europe’s cruel capitalism - Sideloader
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jun/29/referendum-greeks-europe-capitalism-greece-eurozone-economic-system

======
SCAQTony
Respectfully, since when was capitalism sweet? Here is a J.P. Morgan quote: If
you owe the bank $10,000 you have a problem. If you owe the bank $10-million
dollars the bank has a problem.

In California this Greece situation is weird to some of us since it is barely
bigger than L.A. County and its GDP is about 2/3s less. (I compared the GDP
and population of each place via Wikipedia)

Every dollar California pays to the federal government we only get back $0.78!
That is what richer states are suppose to do here, carry the weak. If we
don't, we lose territory and human resources. If Germany and France want to
run the show, they are going to have to pay.

Example, California ends up paying for poorer states suck as Mississippi, West
Virginia, Alabama, South Carolina, and New Mexico. New Mexico is so poor that
it receives $2.02 cents for every dollar it sends out to the Federal Gov.
[http://visualeconomics.creditloan.com/united-states-
federal-...](http://visualeconomics.creditloan.com/united-states-federal-tax-
dollars/)

Germany the EU get a major strategic advantage with Turkey and the canal that
Russia has to travel through, do they really want to lose that territory from
the EU?

